

Lexus may change how it sells cars because it finds millennials hate to haggle - tristanj
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2015/08/06/lexus-may-change-how-it-sells-cars-because-it-finds-millennials-hate-to-haggle/

======
steanne
it's not just the millenials that hate haggling. this is awesome.

~~~
mdholloway
Yep. Definitely time for this tiresome exercise to die.

